# ptr comm



## Pinecone222

I have a feeling this is chatspeak;  any ideas on what is being said here? - "ms ptr comm-ul lasat..."


----------



## Bântuit

My guess:

ms =mesaj.
 ptr =pentru.
comm-ul =comunicaţie.
lasat=lăsat.

-Message left for communcation?


----------



## farscape

ms ptr comm-ul lasat ~ mersi (mulţumesc) pentru comm(uncation) lăsat  [thanks for the message you left]

You're right, this is chat/SMS speak

Later,


----------



## RazvanB

alegerea mea pentru comm = comment


----------



## farscape

Right, makes sense.


----------

